
Lightest and themeable blog engine base on GitHub issues - xeodou
https://graffie.github.io/mill/
======
xeodou
We built the blog engine based on the github issues and host it on the github
gh-pages, we called Mill. Every issue in Mill Blog is a blog post and issue
tags as post tags. And we also support the themes, but we support the themes
in a different way. We use the jsx syntax as template syntax and load the
theme as a plugin in the browser. User can easily switch the theme like some
backend support blogs.

------
rajington
source project with issues:
[https://github.com/graffie/mill.blog/issues](https://github.com/graffie/mill.blog/issues)

------
rockdai
cool

